# SLSA



## Lisasoaps (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, I dont know if I am posting this in the right place but wanted to let you know that we have a co-op on another board for SLSA (sodium lauryl sulfoacetate or Lathanol LAL) . Right now I am just gauging interest.
Heres the info
Price of items offered $4.42 per lb including shipping to me.
Price from supplier: (4.30 x 250 = $1075 + $30 fuel surcharge= $1105)
Co-op price: $4.42 per lb including shipping to me.
Savings: Supplier prices vary depending on quantity chemstore is $33.50 per 5 lbs

Packaging (how will items be packaged by hostess)ouble ziploc bags,taped, placed into a garbage bag

Hostess fees: $3.00 (Pp fees, bags, tape)


Dates:
Start: Feb 01, 2010
Finish:Feb 08 2010 all payments are expected to be in

Payments accepted: Paypal, money order

Misc. Information: We must reach 250 lbs to get it at this price.
There is a lead time of 2 to 3 weeks but if there is enough interest I make Patrick aware on friday and that will shave off a week. Please keep in mind that also this stuff is a killer on the respratory system so it will take more than just a day or 2 to ration it out. If you are not a patient person then this co-op is not for you. All information will be contained in this thread, including updates and payment totals for accountability for both the buyer and hostess. 
All payments must include your CT name.
SORRY NO INTERNATIONAL ORDERS 
I work a full time job driving a school bus so do not have access to a computer untill after 4.30pm (sometimes I get to come home for anhour in the morning and may pop on). What I am trying to say is dont get your undies in a bunch if you havent heard from me all morning and afternoon. 

If anyone is interested or has questions please contact me in this thread. It just makes things easier that way. 

We still need 160 lbs to make this co-op a go. I believe 10 lbs will fit in a med. flat rate box and close to 20 for a large flat rate.
Thanks


----------



## Overthemoon (Jan 30, 2010)

Count me in (as long as you can ship to the US or Canada I a golden.

Every one wants bubble bomb the instant I mention making them so I gotta get more. MUCH more... Since I do want to sell when I am good enough at all my little products.


----------



## Lisasoaps (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Adrienne, I forgot to say I live in the US and I am willing to ship to Canada. How much are you in for hun?


----------



## carebear (Jan 31, 2010)

super - thanks.

PMing you.


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been thinking of adding those as well.  I'm not sure how much to take though, I have never done a co-op before.


----------



## Lisasoaps (Jan 31, 2010)

I suppose its all up to your pocket so to speak, and how much of the product you use in your concoctions. I use a lot of this stuff because I make bubble bath bombs. I see you are in Canada. You would definately want to make the best of the shipping fees. Usually its anywhere from 5 to 20 lbs. I was nervous when I jumped in on my first co-op too. I wasnt sure exactly how it worked but its one of those things where you learn as you go and the prices are always well worth it. Just give the word and I will mark you down for the quantity you would like. Sodium lauryl sulfoacetate and lathanol LAL are the same thing. You said THOSE in your post so I figured I would clear that up for you.


----------



## carebear (Jan 31, 2010)

I always make my bath bombs without this stuff, but I'm tired of people asking for bombs that actually make bubbles - so I'm in.  Besides, I need to put more work into my solid shampoos.


Shipping to canada - absolutely you need to figure in the cost of shipping.  Flat rate shipping from the US to Canada can be cost effective, but not always.  3# is about $13 first class mail, and 4# is about $17 by first class.  once you get over 4# (including the weight of the box and packing) then your best bet is the flat rate international which is $27 for as much as you can fit into the box - which we ESTIMATE to be 10#.


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, I have a really dumb question.  Is sls and slsa the same thing?


----------



## Lisasoaps (Feb 1, 2010)

No they are not
*LATHANOL LAL (SODIUM LAURYL SULFOACETATE )* is a versatile product for use in powdered bubble baths, cream and paste shampoos, cleansing creams, and syndet bars. This product provides excellent foaming and viscosity response.
 A white, free-flowing, 65% active powder that is derived from Coconuts, LATHANOL® LAL is non-irritating to skin at concentrations of up to 70%. LATHANOL® LAL is non-irritating to eyes at concentrations of 3%.

*Sodium Lauryl Sulfate* is useful in a wide variety of personal care applications in which viscosity building and foam characteristics are of importance. Because of its low salt content, this product is particularly useful in formulations that are sensitive to high levels of sodium chloride. It is compatible with alkanolamides and amphoterics so that maximum optimization of foam and viscosity characteristics can be reached in the finished product. It can be incorporated into shampoos, handsoaps, bath products, shaving creams and medicated ointments. It is especially useful for opaque, pearlescent, or cream products.


----------



## Cathy (Feb 2, 2010)

*insurance*

can anyone tell me where to get insurance in canada for soapmaking my insurance company will not cover me and they are going to cancel me in 30 days if I do not get  liability insurance
thanks


----------



## Lisasoaps (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry but this co-op has been closed.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: insurance*



			
				Cathy said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me where to get insurance in canada for soapmaking my insurance company will not cover me and they are going to cancel me in 30 days if I do not get  liability insurance
> thanks



Cathy I use The Cooperators - it's about $700 a year for $2 million liability coverage and you can break it into monthly payments.....


----------

